# Hinesburg Town Forest



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 12, 2011)

Heading to Burlington next week for a few days and am going to check out the FOTW Hinesburg Town Forest  stuff.

I know a few of you have been. Any thoughts/ tips/ "must rides"?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 18, 2011)

I've only have pedaled the stuff at Sleepy Hollow. I think the loop was around 7.5 miles and was a nice mix of tech and flow. The last section had some berms and jumps. We did do some climbing so be ready to pedal. 

Here's the loop we rode. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/99955409


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.  Ironically, as you posted, I was mid ride.  Sleepy Hollow might be one for this weekend.  Today, I made my way over to the stuff on Hayden Road East but it had rained a enough last night to make it gross. I decided it was remote enough to need someone else to ride with, just in case.

I headed back to Colchester to pedal at Sunny Hollow Park/ Camp Johnson trails.  They were rolling fast and fun.  While there, I met the Trail Manager for the Fellowship of the Wheel group as well as some guys doing maintanence.  Awesome guys for sure.  Real friendly and were doing some great work.  I'll post a TR in a bit.


----------

